

Ask HN: Where Are HackerNews Readers Based? - iSimone

I think I've read a while ago that HN hit 90'000 uniques a day (is that still acurate?) but where do these people come from? Is there some sort of reliable public knowledge about HN's popularity based on regions? I can tell that in Berlin for example people are reading HN, but I'm guessing that the HN US is far ahead in popularity. What about Israel, Eastern Europe, the UK, Australia, maybe even China?
======
sixtofour
USA, Colorado, Denver metro area.

~~~
bartonfink
Denver as well. Where specifically? I work in Lone Tree but live in Littleton
near Waterton Canyon.

------
Mankhool
Vancouver, Canada. A playground for the rich, like Whistler or Aspen.

------
molsongolden
Currently in Nepal but only for a few months then back to the US

------
sixtofour
Would be cool for HN to publish a graph or table.

~~~
iSimone
Yes @sixtofour that is what I am secretly hoping for. Being part of this
community makes you wonder who's with you (voice or no voice). Again, I have
searched for stats on this and since I couldn't find any I posted this
question.

------
abbasmehdi
City of Angeles - Los Angeles.

------
charlieorford
Catalonia here (French side)

------
jeremyswank
Prague (Vršovice)

~~~
llcoolv
Sweet, I just moved there :)

------
redouane
i think im the only guy from algeria here :(

~~~
abbasmehdi
Lucky you! Between PGs essays and HN, you have such a massive competitive
advantage over your local peers. :-)

------
albahk
Hong Kong, China

------
torbica
Vienna, Austria

------
seewhat
Germany, Munich

------
theoa
San Francisco

------
revorad
London baby!

------
omegant
Spain here!

~~~
dmarinoc
me 2... so, to this moment, 100% of HN users are based in Spain :D

------
pawn
Missouri

------
cannuk
Phoenix

------
japhyr
southeast Alaska

------
salsayarroz
nyc

------
thigbee
Salt Lake City

~~~
salemh
Same, I know a few lurker hackers here (i'm non-tech) in SLC who probably
won't post :)

